# wich season is your faourite for taking your fury friend out



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

spring........... summer.............autumn........ winter


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Summer. I get to walk the beach every morning before the crowds come out. It's very peaceful.


----------



## bryant88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Summer. My dog LOVES to swim.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Spring. We are in a warmer climate down here, so my dogs can swim etc. in the spring. In the summer it gets sooooo hot, that although the enjoy swimming, I don't enjoy hanging out while they hang out!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I love Winter with lots of snow. I despise summer and am glad we typically have a very short one.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

All of the above with the exception of mid to late summer, it's just too humid here. I'm really not looking forward to it even more this year since we're working on agility outdoors and ugh setting up for tracking.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm I would have to vote for Winter for the fun in the snow... Diesel loved the snow, and loved watching her swim in the summer another favorite thing of hers... I just hope Penny will enjoy it too


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

any season as long as it isn't sub zero, monsoonal rain


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I like spring or fall. Jax prefers winter with snow. :wub:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

To me each season offers something different, so I can't really pick a favorite.
Summer - Beach when it's too hot we (I) relax
Fall - crisp air more energy
Winter - when the grounds frozen no ticks if it's too cold we (I) relax and take some time off
Spring - refreshed from the lazy days of winter


----------



## jen1982 (Nov 29, 2012)

We take our dogs out year round in our current location, but at my husband's prior station we avoided long outings in the summer due to extreme heat and humidity. 

If I had to choose a favorite, I'd say the summers here in Western Washington are pretty perfect with mild temperatures and gorgeous locations nearby, but the other seasons aren't too bad at all. We're close to the Cascades and can get our boys out in the snow with a short drive in the winter time, or can come close to home for a bit warmer (but wet) outing. All in all, we're pretty spoiled here when it comes to climate.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky loves winter(mom does not,she likes it when its dry)
Mom loves fall and spring(Lucky does too.)
Mom likes the summer (Lucky loves summer)
There is theme here: outside is all right anytime for Lucky.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

So far, i've only had Berlin for fall and winter. And fall is by far way better than winter. The weather was perfect here in IL, and he loves to chase leaves  Im sure spring will be awesome as well, and summer...But summer might get too hot for us to run and what not. Berlin, if he could vote, would probably say winter because he loves the snow and loves the cold. :brrrwinter:


----------

